# Ferret court build



## nick783 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey all, building a ferret court this Saturday! Any one got any good ideas or recommendations? Love to see some pics of other peoples ferret enclosure or simular housing. Got all the mesh and picking up 50 metres of wood this afternoon! All help will be appreciated. Thanks nick


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

I got lots of pics of my courts and sheds in my album under my profile


----------

